# Purpose of a fake suppressor??



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

What is the purpose for these? Just sounds like a waste of money to me...


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

To look like an idiot....


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats what I thought


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Paperweight and for the airsoft crowd.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

has purposes .

I have a Bulgarian krinkov 74 that had a fake suppressor blind pined before assembly to make it legal. I would have to SBR it in order to have it removed.

also the weight and extra length on a sub gun makes it more controllable and accurate


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Not that I would try it but I was wondering if people were converting these into a working one. That is the only reason I could see anyone would buy one.
Didn't even know if it was possible.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

The other reason behind a fake can is the tacticool look,and instead of buying a 200 buck tax stamp and 200+ dollar can,people get a look a like for a hundred or so.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Big B said:


> Not that I would try it but I was wondering if people were converting these into a working one. That is the only reason I could see anyone would buy one.
> Didn't even know if it was possible.


It would be pretty difficult. You would have to remove a lot of internal metal and then figure out how to insert some baffles.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> Paperweight and for the airsoft crowd.



Airsoft is used heavily in training as well so they try to make these guns as close to the real thing as possible.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Mine was for balance on my mini 9.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought mine for $20.

Why? For shits and giggles. Why so serious?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Idk just kind of a waste of money IMO.. Id rather have an extra $20 in ammo. Oh well to each his own..


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

meh, we buy lots of stuff from time to time for fun. If I spent every nickle I had on ammo alone I'd be a pretty pathetic person.

Lighten up, have some fun


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gotcha. Like I said, to each his own..


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Because you can't get that full GI JOE look with out one. 

I'd rather spend my money on sights, grip, or trigger upgrades.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

but I've already got those.


----------

